# New product announcement... The Oliva Connecticut!



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

In the near future Oliva will be launching a Connecticut cigar for all you mild smokers out there. Time and time again at events our reps are asked, "what does Oliva have that's MILD", well soon we will have just that. Gilbert worked for quite some time perfecting the Connecticut blend and I must say, they are tasty. I'm not a mild cigar smoker for the most part, but I really enjoyed this particular smoke. In my opinion it is more flavorful than most other mild cigars out there, while still maintaining the mild, creamy taste that mild cigar smokers are looking for. 

As soon as I can get my hands on them and they are ready for release I will be sure to hit some Gorillas with a couple. 

Happy smoking!


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Does this mean you are staying?

I sure hope so! It has been great having you here on the forums! Lookin forwards to the Connecticut!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

BostonMark said:


> Does this mean you are staying?
> 
> I sure hope so! It has been great having you here on the forums! Lookin forwards to the Connecticut!


Yes I'll be here for the long haul! :tu


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> Yes I'll be here for the long haul! :tu


Well good! Glad to have you :tu!


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

ohhh... i am slowly weaning (is that right? as in babies wean off the bottle?) from mild and mild to medium bodied smokes to more medium to full bodied smokes. I now LOVE medium to full bodied but every once and a while will light up a mild smoke just for the creamy and low key part (mostly for lunches and mornings and such) i can't wait to get my hands on a couple of these! 

If you can get your hands on some before the B&M's around here would you be willing to sell some to me? :tu or maybe a trade?


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

CigarMonkel said:


> ohhh... i am slowly weaning (is that right? as in babies wean off the bottle?) from mild and mild to medium bodied smokes to more medium to full bodied smokes. I now LOVE medium to full bodied but every once and a while will light up a mild smoke just for the creamy and low key part (mostly for lunches and mornings and such) i can't wait to get my hands on a couple of these!
> 
> If you can get your hands on some before the B&M's around here would you be willing to sell some to me? :tu or maybe a trade?


I see your in Ann Arbor, once I get my shipment of them, I'll be sure to PM and see if we can't get together up in your neck of the woods and smoke a couple. Keep in mind though, I don't have an exact time frame on when they'll be available, but as soon as something is concrete, I will be sure to let everyone here at CS know.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Sounds cool. I'll look forward to trying them.
I can't imagine anything milder than a G, but maybe they mean milder different?
Like with no smoke?


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Mild and tasty is good.:ss


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> I see your in Ann Arbor, once I get my shipment of them, I'll be sure to PM and see if we can't get together up in your neck of the woods and smoke a couple. Keep in mind though, I don't have an exact time frame on when they'll be available, but as soon as something is concrete, I will be sure to let everyone here at CS know.


Awesome i can't wait!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for the announcement, I can't wait until these show up in my neck of the woods. Unfortunately the local B&Ms don't carry Oliva products in my area so I have to grab 'em when I'm out of state or online.

Oh, and welcome back! :ss


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the announcement, I can't wait until these show up in my neck of the woods. Unfortunately the local B&Ms don't carry Oliva products in my area so I have to grab 'em when I'm out of state or online.
> 
> Oh, and welcome back! :ss


Caddo,

We actually just hired a rep for AR, if you want, shoot me a PM with your area shops that don't currently carry them and I'll get that list over to him and see if we can't get some Oliva's into your neck of the woods!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Oh yeah...........now the Oliva line will be even better. I like connecticuts at certain times of the day. 

Would love to be one of the first you send your samples out to when they come in!! 

Thanks for making great cigars!!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> Caddo,
> 
> We actually just hired a rep for AR, if you want, shoot me a PM with your area shops that don't currently carry them and I'll get that list over to him and see if we can't get some Oliva's into your neck of the woods!


Now *that's *service - pm sent! :ss


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

As I understand it, the Connecticut will be a release with no fanfare correct? So as soon as it is available it will be released without pre launch events (like the Serie V had)?

Thanks for all the info.
Oliva has quickly become a regular cigar in my rotation (Especially the V Lancero and G Maduro Belicoso)

-Walt


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes it is scheduled to be a soft launch.


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

What sizes will this most likely be available in?


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

This is still TBA


----------



## Dave Wagner (Feb 6, 2008)

6x46
5x50
6x50
6.5x52 Torp
7x50


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

There you have it


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Laserjock said:


> What sizes will this most likely be available in?


Does it really matter? :r


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

BengalMan, I am a fellow Buckeye new to the thread. Pardon me for asking but what do you do? Work for Oliva?

I have been smoking an Oliva brand called Georges Reserve that I get from Famous. I love the the taste and construction.

I make it to Mason and Cincy all the time, do you have a B&M?

gary


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks like a potential winner! The box pressed "G" is one of my favs!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

garyatmaui said:


> BengalMan, I am a fellow Buckeye new to the thread. Pardon me for asking but what do you do? Work for Oliva?
> 
> I have been smoking an Oliva brand called Georges Reserve that I get from Famous. I love the the taste and construction.
> 
> ...


I am the Regional Sales Rep for Oliva. I manage Michigan, Indiana and Toledo. I live in Cincinnati.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Sounds AWESOME!


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

I look forward to it. I just had my first Oliva last week - Serie G Robusto. I loved it. Next time that I cross the border, I will look for more and this new one will be on my list.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Looking forward to it! I have been into Olivas lately as they are great smokes!

All the best,
Al


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Oliva is probably my favorite maker. Looking forward to this! Where can I get a sample?


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Cant wait to tryem. BTW, are you going to be in Columbus at Tinderbox on 4/3 for the NUB release?



BengalMan said:


> In the near future Oliva will be launching a Connecticut cigar for all you mild smokers out there. Time and time again at events our reps are asked, "what does Oliva have that's MILD", well soon we will have just that. Gilbert worked for quite some time perfecting the Connecticut blend and I must say, they are tasty. I'm not a mild cigar smoker for the most part, but I really enjoyed this particular smoke. In my opinion it is more flavorful than most other mild cigars out there, while still maintaining the mild, creamy taste that mild cigar smokers are looking for.
> 
> As soon as I can get my hands on them and they are ready for release I will be sure to hit some Gorillas with a couple.
> 
> Happy smoking!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Unfortunately I don't think I'll be able to make the Columbus Nub event. The only area in Ohio that is my territory is the Toledo/Maumee area. The rest is Andrew Lee's.


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

any update on the new smokes yet? I've become a big fan of Oliva G's ever since I got a bunch from Shilala. My wife loves mild smokes and I like them in the am with coffee. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I am a huge fan of Oliva....have been since I first began smoking about 1 1/2 yrs ago. I always wanted an Oliva CT stick and now I am sooooooooooooo excited. 

Can not wait to get my Oliva lovin lips on one of these bad boys!! :ss


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cool! Looking forward to this.:tu I Missed this thread the first time around. 


EDIT:

WOOT! Double yellow nanners!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is the Oliva Connecituct out yet?


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome, I love oliva and once in a while I have a real hankering for a connecticut. This should be interesting.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

elderboy02 said:


> Is the Oliva Connecituct out yet?


Not yet, we don't have a solid date as of yet, however 4th qtr is a possibility.

As soon as I get a solid date, you all will be the first to know.:tu


----------



## heavyd (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm looking forward to these as well. I bought a box of G Tubos and really like them...Great taste and the construction is superb. My first Oliva and certainly not my last.


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> Not yet, we don't have a solid date as of yet, however 4th qtr is a possibility.
> 
> As soon as I get a solid date, you all will be the first to know.:tu


Great, something else for me to bug Nate about... :ss


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks like this will be Jan.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn you are such a tease Ian!!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Any new thoughts on when the release will be? Still January? 

I can't wait! :mn


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

It's on it's way. I don't like giving a solid date as things always change.


----------



## Fishnat (Jan 2, 2009)

Any news on this? Getting pumped for it.

EDIT: Just saw the new 09 @ Oliva thread.

Carry on.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Nice addition to their lineup. I predict that it will be a big seller among newbs and milder smokers.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Shervin said:


> Nice addition to their lineup. I predict that it will be a big seller among newbs and milder smokers.


You are correct. I can't tell you how many times I'm doing an event and someone asks "what's the mildest cigar you have?" Well before the Oliva CT, it was the Serie G. Now we have the Connecticut. And I must say, it's a GREAT smoke for beginners, intermediate, and advanced cigar smokers.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

I've been looking for a robusto format for my morning smoke over coffee. I would love to try a couple when they are released. Thanks much! I look forward to writing a review of them when they are available!

:tu:ss



BengalMan said:


> You are correct. I can't tell you how many times I'm doing an event and someone asks "what's the mildest cigar you have?" Well before the Oliva CT, it was the Serie G. Now we have the Connecticut. And I must say, it's a GREAT smoke for beginners, intermediate, and advanced cigar smokers.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

PaleRider said:


> I've been looking for a robusto format for my morning smoke over coffee. I would love to try a couple when they are released.


Absolutely!!!! :tu


----------



## j-easy-cl (Dec 2, 2008)

can't wait for these! :ss


----------



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

*These started shipping yesterday!!!*


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Has anyone tried these yet? I wanna get my hands on 'em!


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

good news, i cant wait to try some


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i know maybe stupid Q but is the reserve conn, is the new one.... or oliva conn


----------



## cfburns (Feb 5, 2012)

Too bad the Oliva Connecticut does not contain any tobacco actually grown in Connecticut. Oliva always uses that Ecuador Connecticut seed junk that is either too dark, too yellow, or looks like a paper bag. It has no taste either, certainly not the distinct taste of real Connecticut tobacco, be it shade, broadleaf or Havana seed. But is is sure cheap by the pound!!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Im not sure if you have introduced yourself yet but you might want to head over and do that before you come on to stir the pot...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

How do people find these zombie threads to bring back to life???

Anyway, I've always found the Oliva Conny to be quite tasteless. The EPC New Wave does Connecticut well!


----------

